# Refrigeradora Daewoo no enfria



## pampas (Nov 30, 2014)

Amigos de  de foro,tengo una refrigeradora marca daewoo modelo frs2011de 2 puertas,la falla es que no enfria el parte  refrigeradora y la frezzer normal congela,este refrigeradora tiene 3 ventiladores de frezzer y refrigerador funciona pero la tercera ventilador no ubico
segun el diagrama es c-fan. del panel de control sale 12v para los 3 ventiladores

me podrian ayudar estare muy agradecido. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2014)

Service Manual - BRELECThttp://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## pampas (Dic 1, 2014)

Gracias DOSMETROS por  el manual muy agradecido me ayudo  bastante.

saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2014)

No se cómo funcione ese  refrigerador , pero algunos tienen por debajo una pequeña puerta que se abre por temperatura , a requerimiento del refrigerador. Y quizás hasta esté combinada con un forzador-ventilador.

Saludos !


----------



## aschefer (Dic 7, 2014)

suponiendo que tiene un solo compresor...
aparentemente es con tecnologia "no frost", este tiene un "damper" que controla el flujo de aire al compartimiento de refrigerador... este funciona junto con el termostato. abre o cierra el paso dependiendo de la temperatura... 
podria ser tambien un problema con el descongelamiento o fijate como testear el "timer"..

por ahi es una pavada, pero fijate si no esta muy lleno el freezer, ya que estas heladeras necesitan que el aire fluya para transmitir las temperaturas. si tenes tapadas las entradas o salidas de aire fallaria en su funcionamiento.


----------



## pampas (Dic 7, 2014)

gracias aschefer por la respuesta,pero ya solucione el defecto el problema era los ventilares de frezer y refrigerador que funciona en forma intermetente se cambio  los ventilares.

saludos.


----------

